# Stromstoßschalter



## qwik (11 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen..

bin auf der suche nach einem Stromstoßschalter für codesys..
hab bereits in einem anderen thread danach gefragt, war aber wie ich gesehn hab in der falschen (abteilung )
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=221

..einer hat bereits geantwortet.. weiß nun aber leider nicht wie ich es einbinden muss.. 

mfg
daniel


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 November 2009)

... du würdest auch in der gewählten "Abteilung" die richtige Hilfe erhalten ... hast du ja auch. Wenn du den Vorschlag von Crash nicht unmsetzen kannst, so solltest du dich vielleicht mal etwas mit der Programmiersprache beschäftigen. Was kannst du denn mittels Codesys programmieren ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## qwik (11 November 2009)

bis dato hab ich mich noch fast garnicht mit sps befast, bis mein chef dann eines tages meinte wir würden da nun was probieren.. es funzt auch alles wunderbar.. schicke ein/aus gänge via netzwerk zu verschiedenen controllern, emails & sms versenden geht auch schon.. nun häng ich leider an dem schalter.. hab ja bloß um hilfe gebeten, dafür musst du mich ja nicht gleich kritisieren, jeder hat mal klein angefangen..

mfg
daniel

EDIT: hat sich schon erledigt, antwort steht im anderen thread!


----------



## McNugget (11 November 2009)

Ich glaube, wenn LL Dich kritisieren würde, sähe das anders aus.

Der Punkt war eher Crossposting was in den meisten Foren nicht gerne gesehen wird.

Speziell bei Programmierern, (zu denen ich mich leider noch nicht zähle), deren täglich Brot Effizienz ist, stösst das sicher negativ auf.

Zudem hat auch dieses Forum eine Suchfunktion, in der das Wort "Stromstoßschalter" schon erste Ergbenisse gibt, zu denen man einfach weitergehendes fragen kann, ohne gleich in zwei Unterforen die gleiche Anfrage zu stellen.

Dies nicht als Kritik oder Besserwisserei, eher als Tip.

Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Lebenslang (11 November 2009)

Auf der Wago Homepage die Bibliothek für die Gebäudeautomation herunterladen, dort gibts nen fertigen Stromstossschalter. (Fb_Stromstoss)


----------

